# Making tapered legs on a jointer



## Ogee Fillet

http://creatingsawdust.com/2010/02/how-i-taper-legs/

Pretty Cool, I'll be giving this a try.


----------



## GeorgeC

Very interesting. 3/8" of cut seems to me to be rather extreme is you are using a hard wood. I can see that much cut in a soft wood and very sharp blades, but I am just not sure about hard woods.

G


----------



## jlhaslip

I won't be selling my taper jig anytime soon.
That looks scary...


----------



## woodnthings

*Interesting Video however...*

I just don't think I'd choose this method. Tipping and balancing on a pivot point just gives me a "Murphy's Law" moment. And 2 push/hold down sticks...no thanks...one slip and Murphy will reincarnate. BTWH
Bad Things Will Happen.:blink: JMO. 
A bandsaw cut to a marked line then jointed smooth seems safer. 
A table saw taper jig might take a little more set up,but would certainly be very repeatable, a claim the video makes for this technique. 
Just not for me. :no: bill


----------



## mikro4127

Ok now that is just slicker than snot! Lil scarey but cool.


----------



## Daren

I don't think I'll be trying that any time soon.


----------



## del schisler

Ogee Fillet said:


> http://creatingsawdust.com/2010/02/how-i-taper-legs/
> 
> Pretty Cool, I'll be giving this a try.


I have done 4 set's of leg's this way. With the gard on it is just like jointing a board . Not any dangerest than that . Of course if you have the jig for table saw. Which you eather made or bought. You dont have to buy anything. Just work like you are jointing a board . Now with the gard off NO way of doing anything at all


----------



## woody woodturner

I DONT THINK SO bands saw jig less savage :thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown::thumbdown:


----------

